# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  20th Portland Metro Reptile Expo - Aug. 29th!

## NWReptileExpos

20th Portland Metro Reptile Expo
Saturday, August 29, 2015
Portland Holiday Inn
8439 NE Columbia Blvd.
Portland, OR 97220

*NWReptileExpos.com*

2016 Events:
Jan. 16, 2016 - Portland Holiday Inn, Portland, OR
May 7, 2016 - Evergreen State Fairgrounds, Monroe, WA
Aug. 20, 2016 - Portland Holiday Inn, Portland, OR

----------

